# Xinyiquan and Xingyiquan Applications



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Jin Gang (Feb 12, 2013)

If I ever had access to a teacher of xinyiliuhequan, I would be all over it.  You can see this art has close connections not only to xingyiquan, but to shaolinquan as well.


----------



## Dirtymeat (Mar 4, 2013)

Playing Taijiquan and crosstraining Xingyiquan, and Ba Gua Zhang together you are bound to see some crossover in styles, movement or form, but it I have found by crosstraining in other internal sister styles really helps my Taijiquan.


----------

